# ghost shrimp pic



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

here's a pic of one of mine (if you can see it)


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

click download


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Is this the dead one or a different one?


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

different one


----------

